# Best/Top pokemon Soundtracks



## Dialga Of Time (Mar 12, 2011)

Come on, what places the Pokemon series among the top GBA/NDS games in the world? It isn't just the gameplay, graphics, or the storyline! It's the soundtrack and background music! So, let's list all of our best, top 5, or top 10 pokemon soundtracks from any of the games (pokemon stadium, pokemon stadium 2, pokemon yellow, anything)!

To start off, here's my list. You may give a reason for your choice if you wish:

1.Champion Theme, G/S/C

2.Magma/Aqua leader battle theme, R/S/E

3.Champion theme, Pokemon Stadium 2

4.Rival theme, Pokemon Stadium 2

5.Champion theme, R/S/E


----------



## NismoZ (Mar 12, 2011)

Mega Man 3 Main Theme

Err, I mean...

1. Trainer theme, R/B/Y
2. Wild Pokémon theme, R/B/Y
3. Legendary Pokémon theme, D/P/Pt
4. Title screen, G/S/C
5. Prof. Elm's lab, G/S/C

by the way, the reason I put the Mega Man song at the top of the post there is because I'm addicted to Mega Man games at the moment.


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Mar 12, 2011)

Wise choices. Come on, people!


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 12, 2011)

I love a _lot_ of tracks, and not always just the obvious ones either. Some of my very favorites are the R/B/Y champion battle theme (I was _speechless_ when I heard it for the first time) and end credits theme (I get tears in my eyes listening to it, seriously), but also the Mt. Pyre outside theme from R/S/E (when a Pokémon in my Sapphire reached level 100, I'd celebrate by going to Mt. Pyre and listening to the music for ages).

There are a lot of other tracks in R/S/E I really love, like the Gym leader battle theme, and I love nearly every track in R/B/Y, really - the Gym leader battle theme there is also awesome, as are some of the route themes, the normal trainer battle theme, the Silph Co. Team Rocket takeover theme (serious love for that one)... My favorite tracks from G/S/C are then the legendary beast battle theme from Crystal and Ice Path, I believe, but the champion battle there is also pretty epic.

The Distortion World music in Platinum is pretty awesome, as well as the D/P/Pt champion battle.

B/W then has the Team Plasma battle music, which I _adore_, and also the music in one of the cities whose English name I don't remember. I want to hear the Elite Four battle theme again before deciding how much I like it; never heard the champion battle theme yet.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 12, 2011)

LAVENDER TOWN O.O

I'm rubbish and don't usually pay that much attention to music, so I can't really pick out individual tracks. Except Lavender Town and The Pokemon Tower, which to this day scare me some.


----------



## H-land (Mar 12, 2011)

I like so many of the songs from the pokemon series, even just the main games, that there's no way I can order them, or even really list them all. But.

In R/B/Y, I really liked the Celadon City music, and Vermillion City's was pretty nice, too. I don't feel like I'm adequately familiar with the first generation to really judge its music, though.
In G/S/C, I absolutely loved Buena's Password (from Crystal), and the Violet/Olivine City music. Cave Theme 1 (Dark Cave/Ice Path etc) and the Tin Tower's theme also deserve a mention, but.
R/S/E, my favorite themes were the Diving theme and the Desert theme. The Sunken Ship, Mt. Chimney, and Rt. 113 had great music too, though, and I liked listening to the Rival Encounter music some, too, and I probably shouldn't forget about Petalburg City. 
D/P/Pt had the most memorable Elite Four/Gym Leader battle music, and... Honestly, that's all I think I can remember from it right now. I guess Oreburgh had a decent theme, but none of the other songs seem to have affected me too deeply.
From Black and White, it goes without saying that the Team Plasma battle music is pretty amazing. The only other song that comes to mind though is Driftveil City, which I guess beats out all of the other cities' themes (except Nimbasa), but I'm not sure if that means that Driftveil has a good theme, or all of the others just have bad ones.
Oh, except Village Bridge. Love that one. And I do like Alder's theme.


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, true. In the Pokemon series, there are many beautifully composed pieces of music, some which are very sad and give a feeling of tears, while some, like the R/B/Y champion theme, electrify you and the next moment you have goosebumps all over you. I totally agree with Butterfree about being speechless on the champion theme, although I had goosemumps and couldn't move xD.

And if you have so many favorites that you can't list them all, jjust at least list a few of your best (5 or 4). I'll take the overall best theme after a few days or a week, k? :)


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Mar 12, 2011)

Primal. Dialga.

That is all.

(Though Ho-oh's battle theme from HG/SS was also awesome)


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 12, 2011)

A lot of things, really, but the piano pieces are my favorite. National Park, N's Farewell, the Cynthia pre-battle theme, Emotion, and something(s?) that I forgot.


----------



## Lili (Mar 12, 2011)

Who could go wrong with the PokeCenter theme?  Also, the Team Plasma battle theme is pretty freakin' beast.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't remember any of the tracks in Gen I or II since I would _always_ play with the sound off. It's why I'm so bad at recognising Pokémon cries, and city themes and blah blah blah...

R/S/E: Route 113
FR/LG: Lavender Town 
D/P/Pt: Arceus' battle theme
HG/SS: Suicune's battle theme
B/W: Driftveil City, Gym Leader theme


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 13, 2011)

BW has some of the best music in the series, in my opinion. I like almost every song, something that's rare for me in a Pokémon game. In particular, Driftveil. Team Plasma's awesome, but what I really like is that one song that plays at Nimbasa with Bianca's father asking her to come home. One of the most beautiful pieces in a Pokémon game. And that twinkly tune that plays whenever N is around that I think is his theme song.

For DPPt, it was the Rival theme which I had stuck in my head for ages. Oh and Cynthia's battle theme. 

In RSE, it's Lilycove City... Fortree... it had some really good city themes in my opinion.

HGSS is the Kanto Battle theme, Johto Battle theme, Champion/Red theme, Mahogany town, and... Kanto Gym Leader theme. Good remixes of them.


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Mar 13, 2011)

What I like about G/S/C music is when it's played with that strange sounding instrument (usually in the champion and trainer theme). You know, the one that sounds like a screech or a wail?

The remixes just wave off the old classic ones and bring in the rock-and-roll band.

Don't forget, it's my opinion of the music ;)


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 13, 2011)

In B/W, there's Team Plasma, Bicycle, the Pokemon Center, the music when you get the Gym Leader down to one Pokemon, and that one town with those two who play music.

In HG/SS, pretty much all the original Gameboy soundtracks, Buena's thingamajig, and Sinnoh Sounds (Or was it Hoenn?)
In Blue Rescue Team, the town soundtrack.


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, so far (and only _so far_), the Team Plasma, Driftveil City, and Nimbasa Town themes seem to be competing for the title. Seem to be big hits among lotsd of gamers. If the lists keep coming, we may have the winner of round one. I'll post the result the coming Thursday (got lots of exams :(      )


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 18, 2011)

1. Just about any route theme in R/S/E (the real trumpety stuff)
2. Cynthia's theme (not the battle theme, but the pianoy stuff beforehand)
3. Champion music/Red battle from Hg/Ss
4. Bike theme B/W
5. Lavender Town


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2011)

OH MY GOD LAVENDER TOWN. So creepy, and yet so brilliant.

Plus, R/B/Y Victory Road
R/S/E Regi Trio Theme
R/S/E Legendary Theme
G/S Champion Battle


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I have ALOT. I mainly buy pokemon games for the music.

R/S/E champion song, D/P/Pt Champion song, FR/LG champion Remix, and HG/SS champion remix.  I love these. I also liked N's final battle theme. 

FR/LG elite four and B/W elite four are my favorites of those.

HG/SS trainer battle, B/W trainer battle are good.

I love the wild pokemon theme for special pokemon in black and white.

Also, I love the music for the battles against every bad team.

Also, The music for the battles against the lake trio, the battles against the legendary beasts, the battles agians Dialga and Palkia, the battles against kyogre, rayquaza and groudon in HG/SS and the battle against giratina, as well as the battle against Reshiram/Zekrom/Kyurem. I love legendary battle music.

 the music from Sunnyshore city and opelucid ciy. 

The music that plays at the Pokemon League before entering Victory Road in Platinum, 

And, probably my favorite music in the whole series would be the music that plays as you near mt. coronet's peak. 

EDIT: forgot the Nimbasa city and Driftveil city themes, Cynthia's theme before battling her, and N's theme before battling him.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Mar 18, 2011)

1. B/W: N Battle (at N's Castle)
2. HG/SS: Champion Battle
3. B/W: Elite Four Battle

That's all I have...The tracks alone give me goosebumps. :3


----------



## Autumn (Mar 20, 2011)

champion theme in rby

azalea town, game corner, violet city, and victory road in gsc and hgss

EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING from rse. especially route 111, mt. pyre outside (WANT TO MAKE AN ORCHESTRATED VERSION AND PLAY IT IN BAND CLASS.), mt. pyre inside/new mauville, surf music (I really want to learn how to play this on piano), route 119, abandoned ship, route 113, bike music, mt. chimney, route 110, aqua/magma leaders' theme, victory road, oh and dive music. listen to it long enough and you start to hear bubbly noises.

arceus' theme in dpp. oh and distortion world, and cynthia's room. (want to learn how to play on piano.)

I do like the plasma theme from bw but haven't been playing quite long enough for many themes to get stuck in my head. (contrast with rse where I can hum all of the songs I mentioned above from memory.)

from mystery dungeon: great canyon, mt. thunder, mt. blaze (I tried to learn this on piano once with no success :<), mt. freeze, magma cavern (one of my favorite video game songs ever), and sky tower. also rayquaza's battle theme (which I can play part of on piano), Refugees (can sort of play on piano) and Snow Refugees (can play on piano)

from pmd2: PRIMAL DIALGA, Darkrai's theme, apple woods, foggy forest (want to learn how to play), quicksand cave, craggy coast, far amp plains, blizzard island, CHASM CAVE (also want to learn how to play), sealed ruins, crystal crossing, treeshroud forest, dusk forest, deep dusk forest, hidden highland, temporal tower, temporal spire, brine cave, lower brine cave. from explorers of sky, icicle forest (sounds like it could be a concert piece of music), all three spring cave themes, deep star cave, all of the sky peak themes

non-dungeon themes from pmd2: Sacrifice, Courage, Memories, Our Legacy Continues, Bubbles, Aftermath and from Explorers of Sky Team Charm's theme, In the Morning Sun, Sympathy, One for All, All for One, Defend Globe, It's Not a Miracle, Living Spirit, For a New Life, Beyond the Dream and probably more that I'm forgetting.

as you can see, I like rse and pmd music. that is nothing compared to my boundless love for kirby music though.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Mar 20, 2011)

Quite literally any song from Pokémon GSC was amazing. But the end credits still, to this day, bring tears of nostalgic joy to my eyes.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 21, 2011)

TREASURE TOWN FROM POKÉMON MYSTERY DUNGEON 2
holy hell that is like the happiest music ever
(speaking of PMD2 I don't get all the fuss over Primal Dialga's theme... sure it's pretty nice but it sounds in no way a battle theme :/)

Also R/S/E's gym leader theme and everything from B/W.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 22, 2011)

Just figured out the R/S/E gym leader theme on piano, as per Mike's request. I am proud of myself :333


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 22, 2011)

I have fallen in love with Route 216 from Platinum. And the music from the Sinjoh ruins. That is all.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Mar 24, 2011)

Black and White win, hands down. Why? Two words: DEEEEENNIS. DEEEEENIS. Epic.


----------



## RunsWithScizor (Mar 24, 2011)

In terms of pure music, I'd say B/W has most of the memorable tracks for me.

My top picks would have to be...

#5 B/W Opelucid City (For the point of the story you're at when you first come to the city, I think it's eerily appropriate.)
#4 D/P/Pt Gym Leader Battle (Though Hoenn had the toughest gyms [imo], Sinnoh had the most intense beat.)
#3 B/W Team Plasma Battle (Most intense villain music in a Pokémon game to date.)
#2 B/W Plasma Castle (This track has given me more chills than I can ever remember having from a Pokémon game.  Definitely sets the mood for the final confrontation.)
#1 R/B/Y Champion (You can never beat the original.  Never.)

Honorable Mentions:
B/W Driftveil City
G/S/C Kanto Gym Leader Battle
R/S/E Archie/Maxie Battle

Suffice it to say, I love intense music.  Hence a lot of my choices.


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry for the long wait everyone. Well, here's the result; the proud owner of Best pokemon soundtrack of the month award is.....Team Plasma Battle Theme!. A galaxy sized congratulations for this stupendous award! If it hadn't been for RunWithScizor's last post, Nimbasa / Driftveil city would have won. Well, round 2 starts now and ill post the result next month. Until then, keep the lists coming!


----------



## Wargle (Mar 25, 2011)

Distortion World's Giratina theme is the best ever.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 25, 2011)

Wargle said:


> Distortion World's Giratina theme is the best ever.


agreed.


----------



## Cockatoo777 (Apr 3, 2011)

By soundtracks, do you mean those from the game only, or does it extend to movies too? Anyway here's my top 5 fav in-game music

1. N's farewell (Didn't know such music existed in pokemon)
2. R/S/E credits music (A masterpiece)
3. Snowpoint city
4. Canalave city
5. Pokemon league (DP)/Oceanic musuem


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't really put them in order or preference so I'll just list my favourite of different types of music

Wild battle: G/S/C/HG/SS
Trainer battle: D/P/Pt
Gym battle: R/B/Y/FR/LG
Evil team battle: R/S/E
Rival Battle: G/S/C/FR/LG
Chamption battle: I would say D/P/Pt but I love G/S/C/HG/SS's SO much
Town/City: Goldenrod (though not the HG/SS version)
Route: Probably 209
Cave: Ruins of Alph

Honourable mentions: Mirror B, and that guy with the Zigzagoons at the beginning of Colosseum


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

And whoa! You people seem to love the music! I thought everyone didn't pay much attention to soundtracks xD. Keep em coming!


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 4, 2011)

My favourite piece is probably the R/S/E Team Magma/Aqua Leader Theme.  The first time I heard it I was like, _woah_.  The surfing theme from those games is my favourite non-battle theme, followed closely from the nighttime Pokemon Centre theme of D/P/Pl.  Other battle themes that I really love are the Cyrus battle, Platinum Giratina music, the FR/LG Champion, the HG/SS Kanto Gym Leader, and both the Emerald and Platinum Frontier Brain themes.


----------



## bulbasaur (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Primal Dialga battle theme (MD2)
2. Primal Dialga battle theme (MD2)
3. Primal Dialga battle theme (MD2)
4. Primal Dialga battle theme (MD2)
5. Primal Dialga battle theme (MD2)

In all seriousness:
1. Primal Dialga battle theme of Mystery Dungeon 2
--To Zoroark, you probably beat Dialga before the music got to the good part
2. Peanut Swamp and Darkness Ridge friend areas of Mystery Dungeon 1
3. Champion Cynthia Pre-Battle of Diamond/Pearl
--Torture on the piano - my arm hurts after playing this and it's only 40 seconds long.
4. Treasure town of Mystery Dungeon 2
5. Great canyon of Mystery Dungeon 1
6. Sky Peak, Final pass of Mystery Dungeon 2
7. Sky Tower of Mystery Dungeon 1
8. Mt. Blaze of Mystery Dungeon 1
9. Littleroot Town of Ruby/Sapphire
10. Crystal Crossing of Mystery Dungeon 2
11. Temporal Tower of Mystery Dungeon 2
12. Northern Desert of Mystery Dungeon 2
13. Chasm cave of Mystery Dungeon 2
14. I don't want to say goodbye/Living on of Mystery Dungeon 2
15. Staff roll of Mystery Dungeon 2
16. Sky Peak Prairie of Mystery Dungeon 2
17. Mt. Horn of Mystery Dungeon 2
18. Upper steam cave of Mystery Dungeon 2
19. Lower brine cave of Mystery Dungeon 2
20. Determination of Mystery Dungeon 2

...Long list is long and saturated with MD2's music.


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never played Mystery Dungeon 2 before, but by the looks of it, it seems to be a great game, in storyline and music too.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Apr 6, 2011)

And I must also mention Skyarrow Bridge. Nice music building up to probably the most epic city in Pokémon History. And those 3D effects...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 14, 2011)

This is a minor bump, but I can't get out of Route 10 because I can't stop listening to the music in Black. 

This is the best music in all of the Pokemon games. Seriously.


----------



## Dialga Of Time (May 24, 2011)

Hmm, this may not be a good time to declare the winner. Guess I'll have to postpone the date. Sorry everyone!


----------

